# Fasting for Recovery: Day 1 Results



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Fasting: Day 1

Earlier today I got very sleepy, took a three minute nap, felt better. Had my normal amount of dp/dr but SURPRISE, less paranoia, and had NO anxiety attacks in situations I would usually get very stressed in (at work). I was dehydrated. Also, when I started having existential thoughts, I was somehow aware that it was just my mind playing tricks on me. No worries. I had a good day.

Im just scared for once I start really detoxing, thats gonna suck... diarrhea alert!

Oh and my idea of fasting for a cure came from the good Lord Jesus Christ of course. And fasting is found in other religions as well. I also figured maybe I need to physically release my emotional baggage.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

trisomy21 said:


> I'm gonna eat roadkill to cure my herpes cuz it makes just as much sense as what you're doing.


Fasting has very many benefits. Physical, emotional, mental, and for some spiritual. I have tried fasting in the past and have had good results.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

your body needs sustainance and especially now that your in a weakened state fasting now will be worsening you in the long term...trust me this is not healthy.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Are the people saying 'it won't work' recovered yet?


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

trisomy21 said:


> I'm gonna eat roadkill to cure my herpes cuz it makes just as much sense as what you're doing.


 wow your nuts


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Damn I thought I have one of those genius people disorders...


----------



## Cameron123 (Sep 6, 2012)

xxmdogxx said:


> wow your nuts


It was mere humor good sir. Just trying to illustrate a point


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

ill say it again...we die without food dude and we certainly die without water..what the hell do you think happens to mentally unstable people who dont eat? quick answer: possible acute psychosis...just a heads up!


----------



## Cameron123 (Sep 6, 2012)

thegame just owned you seafoamwinter.


----------



## hope.is.here (Nov 6, 2012)

I was so happy to see your post. Fasting is an amazing way to detox (I have lots of experience with water and dry fasting which was supervised by a naturopath who is also an M.D. so don't listen to the ppl who are saying you're crazy for doing it. They obv. have not researched what they're talking about). However, I would suggest doing several months of detox before beginning to fast even for short periods of time. Fasting does stress your body and there are proper and improper ways to go about it. Doing too much too soon can put a huge strain on your organs and cause a ton of harm. Please read my post How I beat DP. I talk a lot about detoxing there. Hope this helps,
M
p.s. I am recovered


----------

